# Mirage Iii



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A quick question. Is the dial a deep black or more charcoal in color? Most pics seem to show it lighter in color than say the bezel for instance. thanks in advance.

James


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi James,

It's a deep black I would say, but often looks charcoal due to the crystal I guess.

It looks a bit "blacker" in this shot.










Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I would concur with Roger - black as a black thing.










Unless you get the light on it


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Hi James,
> 
> It's a deep black I would say, but often looks charcoal due to the crystal I guess.
> 
> ...










FANTASTIC pic mike, two of my "dream" watches together in one shot


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Both the Mirages look fantastic.
















Then again so does the Fortis.









Great pictures.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks.

been looking at one but so addicted to the older 50's chronos, but then again....................


----------

